# أمهات في تاريخ المسيحية



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2021)

*أمهات في تاريخ المسيحية

دور الأم في الأسرة مهم جداً ... و عليها بيقع الدور الأساسي في التربية ... و الكنيسة أحد أهم ألقابها إنها أمنا
تعالوا نشوف من تاريخ الكتاب المقدس و المسيحية مثال لأمهات كتبن التاريخ و كن قديسات عظيمات (طبعاً أولهم أمنا العدرا اللي لازم تيجي في بالنا لأنها أمنا كلنا) ... و أمهات برضه أثّروا في التاريخ لكن الناحية التانية

في العهد القديم
حواء: أم كل حي ... أول أم في التاريخ ... اللي خرج منها هابيل البار ... لكن برضه خرح منها قايين القاتل

امرأة نوح: امرأة نوح واضح إنها كانت زوجة مطيعة ... كأم: خرج منها سام و يافث اللي احترموا أبوهم ... لكن خرج منها برضه حام اللي أخد اللعنة

سارة: أمنا سارة شهد لها الكتاب إنها من (النساء القديسات المتوكلات على الله) ... و جابت إسحق ابن الموعد بإيمان (زي ما بنشوف في عبرانيين 11) ... لكن يُحسب عليها إنه لما اتأخر مجيء إسحق، أشارت على إبراهيم إنه يتجوز هاجر، و دي مكانتش خطة ربنا

امرأة لوط: مثال سيء للأم ... اللي قلبها لسة في العالم و الأشياء التي في العالم ... اللي ماقدرتش تربي بناتها كويس و تفصلهم عن السلوكيات الوحشة اللي في المجتمع اللي حواليهم ... و دي برضه ذكرها السيد المسيح لما كان بيتكلم إننا مانبصّش للعالم ولا يبقى نفسنا فيه: "أذكروا امرأة لوط!"

رفقة: أمنا رفقة اللي عزّت أبونا إسحق بعد موت سارة ... وقعت في غلطة كبيرة في التربية هي "التمييز" ... ميّزت في المحبة يعقوب عن عيسو ... و كانت النتيجة إن عيسو بِعِد خالص عن خطة ربنا، بينما يعقوب خدع أبيه عشان ياخد البكورية

راحيل: المحبوبة ... اللي يعقوب اشتغل 14 سنة عشان يتجوّزها ... ولدت يوسف الرجل العظيم ... لكن للأسف برضه لما يوسف اتأخر عملت زي أمنا سارة، قالت ليعقوب اتجوّز جاريتي ... و نتيجة لكده جه دان

يوكابد: أم موسى ... مثال رائع للأم!! مخافتش من أمر فرعون و حاولت تحافظ على حياة ابنها ... و ربّت مريم بنتها على تحمّل المسئولية، لدرجة إنها كلّمت بنت فرعون لإن يوكابد تكون مرضعة لموسى ... و واضح جداً إن يوكابد ربّت موسى تربية تقية لدرجة إن موسى (زي ما بيشهد له العهد الجديد: "بالايمان موسى لما كبر ابى ان يدعى ابن ابنة فرعون مفضلاً بالأحرى أن يُذل مع شعب الله على أن يكون له تمتع وقتي بالخطية") ... و يوكابد ولادها هم: مريم النبية - هارون الكاهن رئيس كهنة العهد القديم - موسى النبي أعظم أنبياء العهد القديم

أم شمشون: كانت ست تقية لكنها عاقر لم تلد ... لما جه ملاك الرب يبشّر بميلاد شمشون و يوصي عليه كنذير، جه الأول للأم لوحدها قبل ما يظهر تاني لها و لزوجها منوح ... ربّت شمشون تربية كويسة ... و حاولت كتير تنصحه و تحذّره من شهوته لكنه ماسمعش الكلام ... لحد ما وِقِع تحت إيد الأعداء لكنه تاب في الآخر

راحاب: اللي حياتها اتغيّرت 180 درجة ... مش بس دخلت شعب ربنا، دي كمان اتجوّزت سلمون (ابن نحشون، كبير سبط يهوذا في الوقت ده) و ابنها هو بوعز العظيم ... يعني بقت جدة السيد المسيح

نُعمى: أم عظيمة تانية ... رغم إنها راحت أرض أممية و سابت أورشليم وقت الجوع مع جوزها و ولادها ... إلا إنها اهتمت جداً في اختيار زوجات أولادها ... كانت مؤثرة جداً فيهم لدرجة إن بعد ما ولادها ماتوا و قرّرت ترجع أورئليم، أصرت راعوث إنها ترجع معاها و تسيب شعبها و آلهتها

راعوث: أممية تانية أصبحت من جدّات المسيح ... إخلاصها و عفّتها خلّوا حتى بوعز العظيم يختارها زوجة ليه ... و أصبحت من جدّات داود النبي

حنة: أم صموئيل أعظم القضاة ... اللي كانت عاقر لكن تقية و مداومة على الصلاة إن ربنا يرزقها بابن و هي تكرّسه لربنا طول حياته ... و فعلاً حصل كده و صلّت حنة صلاة و تسبحة رائعة بنقراها في سبت النور (صموئيل الأول 2) ... و جابت نبي و قاضي عظيم في وقت كانت كلمة ربنا عزيزة جداً

بثشبع: إمرأة أوريا الحثي اللي أخطأ معاها داود و بعدين اتجوّزها ... من الشخصيات المحيّرة ... جه من نسلها السيد المسيح برضه (لأنها كانت أم سليمان) ... و سليمان الحكيم اللي كتب الجامعة و الأمثال و النشيد و الحكمة ... لكن طبعاً سليمان كان معروف إنه "مهما اشتهته عيناه لم يمسكه عنهما" ... لكن الأكيد إنه كان بيحترم أمه جداً لدرجة إنه قام للقائها و سجد لها (ملوك الأول 2 : 19) ... و كان لها دالة عظيمة عنده لدرجة إن أدونيّا استنجد بها عشان تستعطف سليمان عليه

المرأة الشونمية: سيدة عظيمة، استضافت رجل الله إليشع و أكرمته مرات كثيرة ... ولم تطلب منه شيء رغم أنها كانت عاقر، لدرجة إن جيحزي هو اللي نبّه إليشع إنها ماعندهاش ولاد ... و فعلاً جه الولد ... لكنه و هو صبي، أصابته حمّى في يوم ... و مات ... لكن هذه الأم العظيمة تصرّفت بمنتهى الإيمان، أدخلت ابنها عليّة إليشع و أرسلت له، و لما قلق قالت له: سلام (يعني مافيش حاجة) ... و لما جه إليشع صلّت بإيمان و قالت له ... و فعلاً أقام إليشع ابنها

أم طوبيا: في سفر طوبيا، الإصحاح الخامس نسمع عن هذه الأم المؤمنة ... اللي لما كانت الحالة المادية صعبة، خافت ابنها يسافر و قالت مش مهم نعيش عيشة صعبة، المهم ابني يكون في أمان ... و لما طمّنها طوبيت و قال لها ربنا هيحافظ عليه، آمنت، و فضلت منتظرة عودته بإيمان "وأما حنة فكانت كل يوم تجلس عند الطريق على رأس الجبل حيث كانت تستطيع أن تنظر على بُعد"
في العهد الجديد
العدرا: طبعاً أعظم أم في التاريخ ... أم الله، أم النور ... مهما اتكلّمنا عن العدرا مستحيل نوفّيها حقها

أليصابات: أم يوحنا المعمدان أعظم مواليد النساء ... نقرا عنها أكتر هنا

أم يعقوب و يوحنا: أم ابني زبدي ... اللي كان نفسها تشوف ولادها واحد عن يمين السيد المسيح و واحد عن شماله ... و ولادها ال 2 كانوا أقرب تلاميذ لربنا يسوع (مع بطرس) ... و بقى واحد فيهم أول من استشهد من الرسل ... و التاني يوحنا الحبيب آخر من بقى حياً من الرسل

أم مرقس: ابنها بقى رسول عظيم ... و بيتها أول كنيسة في العهد الجديد، اللي أقامت فيها أمنا العدرا و الرسل، و حل فيها الروح القدس

المرأة الكنعانية: أم إيمانها عظيم ... بمنتهى الاتضاع احتملت كل الكلام و طلبت من السيد المسيح بإيمان و إصرار أن يشفي ابنتها ... فنالت شفاء ابنتها و تطويب السيد المسيح لإيمانها

أفْنِيكِي: أم تيموثاوس الرسول ... اللي شهد لها القديس بولس: "إذ أتذكر الإيمان العديم الرياء الذي فيك، الذي سكن أولا في جدتك لوئيس وأمك أفنيكي"
في تاريخ الكنيسة
القديسة مونيكا: أم القديس أوغسطينوس، اللي تاب بسبب دموعها عليه

الشهيدة رفقة: اللي شجّعت ولادها ال 5 على الاستشهاد و استشهدت هي كمان

الأم دولاجي: اللي شجّعت ولادها الصغار في السجن على الحفاظ على الإيمان (في عهد دقلديانوس) ... و استشهد ولادها على ركبتيها في عهد أريانوس واحد ورا التاني و أخيراً هي

الشهيدة يوليطة: اللي كانت بتتضرب قدّام ابنها الرضيع، و كان أهم صلواتها ليه إن ربنا يعطيه إكليل الشهادة و مايبعدش عن الإيمان ... أم الشهيد الصغير كرياكوس اللي ربنا استجاب لصلاتها وخلّى كرياكوس يضرب الملك لمّا حاول يخادعه و يخلّيه يترك الإيمان

القديسة صوفية: أم ال 3 بنات (بستيس و هلبيس و أغابي): يعني إيمان و رجاء و محبة ... شجّعت بناتها ال 3 الصغيرين على الاستشهاد رغم إنهم عذّبوا البنات و قتلوهم قدّامها
و كتيييير جداً غيرهم ... زي الأم اللي سال دمها عشان تعمّد ابنها لما كانت المركب هاتغرق بيها و ربنا حسبها له معمودية
في الختام ... تقريباً وراء كل قديس عظيم، أم عظيمة ... ما أعظم الأم اللي قلبها متّكل على الله و مهتم بخلاص بيتها*​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2021)

*امهات قديسات
من اروع ما يكون فى حب ربنا 
شكراااااااااااااااا يا غالي*​


----------



## النهيسى (29 مارس 2021)

*حقا شرفنى جدا مرور حضرتك
كل سنه وانتم طيبيين*​


----------



## النهيسى (29 مارس 2021)

*حقا شرفنى جدا مرور حضرتك
كل سنه وانتم طيبيين*​


----------

